
Ask HN: As a non-tech founder, how do I start building my MVP? - sauravghoshroy
I’m working on putting together a platform to assess specific skills, which are not otherwise captured, in school students. I have developed the assessment methodology, the evaluation algorithms and the score normalisation formulas. I have also validated the effectiveness of the assessment through offline methods.<p>To capture better insights and to reach out to a larger number of test takers in a shorter duration I need to develop an assessment platform on which students can answer the test (all MCQs) and subsequently the platform can evaluate the test results to generate comprehensive reports.<p>The best way to get test takers to answer the test on a tech platform would be if they could use their smartphones&#x2F;tablets.<p>As a non-tech founder with only basic knowledge of developing static HTML websites, how do I start building an MVP with the following features:
1. Sign up and login for test takers
2. Generate timed tests based on student details from a database of relevant questions
3. Generate a comprehensive report and store student scores on a database post tests.<p>I’m on the lookout for a tech co-founder, but while waiting to find the right one if I can get started on building something it’ll be great.<p>Looking for recommendations on what stacks to consider, what knowledge to gather and what skills to build.
======
Rjevski
Honestly, your job is to run your business, not learn a new stack. It might
take you months to learn a web framework to be able to build this yourself,
and this time could’ve been put to better use starting your business.

The task itself sounds pretty easy so you can find a junior dev or student to
do it for you. It doesn’t even have to be perfect for an MVP so you can try
your luck on sites like Freelancer.com/Upwork but remember that you get what
you pay for.

 _shameless plug_ If you have the budget and want this done ASAP I can be of
assistance, email in my profile.

